# Requirement to work in Mexico



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

I know that to work in Mexico you need a visa, but I have dual citizenship Mexican and American, so what is the requirement for a Mexican American? I currently reside in the US, but I am moving to Monterrey, and someone told me you needed to register with some office to get an idea or something like that, and the process sounds so confusing. Can someone tell me step by step, what documents I need to get or register to work in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are in the USA with a current US Passport, I assume.
When you enter Mexico, you will do so with your Mexican Passport, which I assume you also have.
In the USA, you are a US Citizen. When in Mexico, you are a Mexican Citizen. It is that simple.
You are entitled to work in either country, but only with the documents of that country.


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> You are in the USA with a current US Passport, I assume.
> When you enter Mexico, you will do so with your Mexican Passport, which I assume you also have.
> In the USA, you are a US Citizen. When in Mexico, you are a Mexican Citizen. It is that simple.
> You are entitled to work in either country, but only with the documents of that country.


Yes, but I someone told me that all Mexican citizens have to register with the CURP and get an elector card or something.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes. When you arrive in Mexico you will need to get a CURP, a national identity number, as well as an IFE, the national voters card. Additionally, you will want an RFC number for tax prposes. When you settle in, local governmental offices will be able to identify the nearest sources for you. These documents will constitute your ID and should cover everything you need to gain employment, open a bank account, vote, pay taxes, find a rental or home to buy, etc.
Suerte y bienvenido.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The IFE card may not be called IFE by the time you arive as they are restructing the whole thing so a new name will come up but everyone down here calls it "credential."
If you look at the current IFE site it will tell you what you need to do and where the local office is in the state you will live in.
You can also get your RFC number from the SAT via internet.

You are Mexican so you do not need any special document to work in Mexico. 

Good luck on your move and enjoy your life here.


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes. When you arrive in Mexico you will need to get a CURP, a national identity number, as well as an IFE, the national voters card. Additionally, you will want an RFC number for tax prposes. When you settle in, local governmental offices will be able to identify the nearest sources for you. These documents will constitute your ID and should cover everything you need to gain employment, open a bank account, vote, pay taxes, find a rental or home to buy, etc.
> Suerte y bienvenido.



What is the office that usually gives the CURP


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dcasarrubias said:


> Yes, but I someone told me that all Mexican citizens have to register with the CURP and get an elector card or something.


CURP You get it on line, for free
And you should go to get your IFE card
Type IFE and make an appointment


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> CURP You get it on line, for free
> And you should go to get your IFE card
> Type IFE and make an appointment


The CURP you can print online only if you already have a CURP, but to get one for the first time you need to go and register in person, but I don't know what office.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

dcasarrubias said:


> The CURP you can print online only if you already have a CURP, but to get one for the first time you need to go and register in person, but I don't know what office.


I got mine at a Registro Civil in La Paz. It was free and only took about 10 minutes. You'll need some sort of official ID. I used my immigration document, but your Mexican passport should work.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some civil registry offices no longer issue the CURP, which is why I suggested asking locally. It is a federal card, so the Palacio Federal in your state capital would be the likely place. Lately, for expats, the INM offices have been adding the CURP number to visas, then the expat can print it at home. So, even though you are Mexican, you might ask at an INM office if they can do it for you, too. They might; or they will tell you where to go.
Not to worry. When you inquire locally, at some state or federal office, you will have your answer for the nearest place to obtain each document.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dcasarrubias said:


> The CURP you can print online only if you already have a CURP, but to get one for the first time you need to go and register in person, but I don't know what office.


Here you go
Inicio - Registro Nacional de Población e Identificación Personal


----------

